# Big out pack



## irishboy61 (Jul 7, 2014)

I am fairly new to this and I currently am running out of a bug out pack and would like to know what I should put into it. I currently have multiple tool, Bowie knife, sog voodoo hawk, machete, magnesium bar, and a lot of other simple needs like a small fishing gear pack. I would like to have other ideas toward this and what I should need if I need to get out quick if shtf. Thanks all


----------



## Geek999 (Jul 9, 2013)

There are numerous threads on this subject so a bit of searching will give you lots of information. You are starting in the right place however.


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

irishboy61 said:


> I am fairly new to this and I currently am running out of a bug out pack and would like to know what I should put into it. I currently have multiple tool, Bowie knife, sog voodoo hawk, machete, magnesium bar, and a lot of other simple needs like a small fishing gear pack. I would like to have other ideas toward this and what I should need if I need to get out quick if shtf. Thanks all


First we will need additional information from you.

Bug Out Bag.

How far do you have to go to a safe location in miles?

How far will the terrain allow you to walk in a day? Or drive or pedal?

What is your physical fitness and overall health?


----------



## irishboy61 (Jul 7, 2014)

TheLazyL said:


> First we will need additional information from you.
> 
> Bug Out Bag.
> 
> ...


I'm using a water proof navy bag which is kinda big and hefty but in turn is made for long hikes. I would have to hike around 10+ miles or maybe even way more to get to safety. The terrain here is mostly woodlands and flat so I could get pretty far ahead in a day. I am very thin and muscular (I play rugby in my state)


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

Rugby is good training. Great cardio. Sounds like you are off to a good start. I didnt see you mention a water filter. When traveling quickly and trying to remain unnoticed I believe it is an essential piece of gear. I like my first need xle filter. Katadyns are good too. Extra socks a poncho and some first aid supplies might be worth considering as well.


----------



## irishboy61 (Jul 7, 2014)

CrackbottomLouis said:


> Rugby is good training. Great cardio. Sounds like you are off to a good start. I didnt see you mention a water filter. When traveling quickly and trying to remain unnoticed I believe it is an essential piece of gear. I like my first need xle filter. Katadyns are good too. Extra socks a poncho and some first aid supplies might be worth considering as well.


Thanks. I have sampled a couple of purification tablets and I'm debating whether to use them or purifiers. I'm not sure yet but I'll look into a that filter


----------



## Geek999 (Jul 9, 2013)

Some of your choices will be driven by climate, distance you may need to travel, time you expect to live out of the pack, etc. However, food, water, first aid, hygiene, comms, clothing and shelter, and security are all considerations.


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

irishboy61 said:


> Thanks. I have sampled a couple of purification tablets and I'm debating whether to use them or purifiers. I'm not sure yet but I'll look into a that filter


I keep purtabs as a back up. They are good to have. I would still recommend a good water filter. One of the best things about the southeast is our abundance of good water. Being able to purify on the go really cuts down the weight of your pack.


----------



## besign (Aug 9, 2014)

search youtube. Especially for "only the lightest", Intense Angler, Cody Lundin and Dave Cantebury's vids. Dont believe the bs about bows and especially not about single shots and muzzleloaders.  A .22lr autoloader is much, much more to the point. Especially a really lw and compact one, like the Marlin Papoose.


----------



## nightwing (Jul 26, 2014)

One thing need to be mentioned, If you bug out what you will run into 
will be beyond comprehension and more nothing will be the same as it is 
now.

With hundreds of thousands or millions dead who will bury them?
without law who will defend or protect or even make the rules?
Most of the really horrible and cruel leaders were nobodies ZIP ZERO.
some of the most bloody and viscous held degrees in compassionate arts.

blood body parts dead animals from drinking diseased water birds and fish
so many dead that they are not consumed fast enough by the carrion that 
they foul the water and air the stench would last for months cities would be a festering pit of filth and once a city stops it is like a body that dies 
the sewers clog anything made from a porous material would have to be 
burned.
Some idiot made a city survival video and he was sneaking and ninja 
rolling and the streets had no corpses and a corps turns into a slime 
and it runs to the lowest point and guess what so does water.
he was looking for items for weapons and collectibles when there is enough death and then you have to figure fire will consume a lot 
because if there are no fire departments or water and sewer workers
everything will have a oily residue the water will look like it has oil or gasoline on it but it is the burned ash or decayed fluids of humans.
And as each rain falls it spreads it and it take time for nature to 
fix it and you ain't got the time or a filter that is that big or will last that long.

America had better get off their ass and on their knees and pray 
because nothing can or will prepare even hardened soldiers for 
this kind of world in combat they don't leave the bodies in war there are doctors there is hot chow even if it is just MRE's eventually you will 
get a bath mail from home and be able to sit and relax some where 
not so in this brave new world.
People go insane suicides murders rapes a woman reporter in the middle east was gang rapped there are still child molesters and ever freak of every nature and every negative emotion and survival X millions in fear 
then the sick ever seen a really sick person puking pissing and crapping them selves? 

Personally I think the dead will be the lucky ones in the last 50 years 
think about all the freaks like charles manson the boston strangler
david koresh DTK killer and hundreds that were local freaks 
and even with all the law enforcement and cameras it is a mess from hell 
And people think it is going to be like the friggin' sound of music.
outwit the bad guys and sling on a pack and run to the mountains :rofl:

I am from the camp that doubts it.


----------



## crabapple (Jan 1, 2012)

Try this list by Jerry D Young.

Default
What I mostly have, and several I intend to get.

8" bastard cut mill file
Stanley 4-in-1 file/rasp
4-way building hydrant key
Stanley 12" Wonder Bar wrecking/pry bar
Stanley Entry Tool 30" wrecking/pry bar
Stanley Entry Tool 18" wrecking/pry/entry bar
Stanley FUBAR FatMax Extreme utility bar wrecking/pry/entry bar
4x-9x, 22 inch height periscope
Channellock 88 rescue tool w/pliers & wire cutter
chainlink fence climbing steps (per 4)
Complete thermal lance set w/backpack
Rapid Fire thermal rod starting cartridges per 10
3/8" x 18" 25# box thermal rods 68 rods
3/8" x 36" 25# box thermal rods 33 rods
Concertina cutter
General Glass cutter
Pick-of-Life ice escape picks
4-ounce heavy lead sinker for weighted line throwing line weight 4-ounce pack of 4
Gorilla tape
12 gauge x 15 feet insulated electrical wire
16 gauge/480 feet mechanic's wire
24 gauge x 55' brass wire
3M 3/4"x66' electrical tape
Industrial JB Weld
Goop
clear Shoe Goo
Pen/small spray can WD-40
small screw eyes
medium screws
small screw J-hooks
medium screw J-hooks
11 inch releaseable tie-wraps (100/pkg @ 16.00)
4 inch 10d nails
7 inch spike nails (50#/box)
3 floz 3-in-1 oil
Mini sharpies (4-pk)
Mini orange spray paint
1" wide x 200' orange survey tape
Blazer PB 207 2500 degree micro torch
1 red lumber crayon (for marking trails, coding items, etc)
1 yellow lumber crayon (for marking trails, coding items, etc)
1 box bright pushpins (marking trails, etc.)
1 box clear pushpins (stealthy marking trails, etc.)
12 marbles (to tie off tarp)
12 medium firecrackers (signaling, bear scare, diversion)
Kite string winders as fishing reels
Full size Speedy stitcher 
Small file holder for using speedy stitcher needles
Igloo building tool (not a snow knife or saw - this builds an igloo using loose snow)
Bauer 12" x 8' aluminum 28# scaffold plank (for foot bridge over up to 6' gaps)
Bauer 24" x 8' aluminum 41# scaffold plank (for foot or game cart bridge over up to 6' gaps)
12-16-168-05 14'x16"x6.25" 12K cap 115# weight bridging ramps (a pair for vehicle bridge over up to 12' gaps)(can be stored on roof rack and handled with swing arm crane and come-along)

Just a few ideas.http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f32/bob-bag-shtf-kit-how-about-16317/


----------



## besign (Aug 9, 2014)

it will be literally hell on earth for the first year. After that, 90-99% of the population will be dead, so things will have calmed down quite a bit. I intend to just be underground during daylight hours for that year. At night, if you have starlight goggles, luminous sights and passive IR scanning, you will be way ahead of almost everybody else.


----------



## besign (Aug 9, 2014)

After that year, you will be able to pick up virtually any tool you want. there will be plenty of diesel fuell and diesels will run on soybean or peanut oil. The chinese do it all the time. Thus you will be able to get a generator, and with it, drive a grinder, drill, mill, lathe, and make anything that you can't find. So dont waste your money buying anything but basic survival stuff, plus drums full of legumes and grain, honey, salt, TVP, and Crisco. Dont bother to buy any land, either. With everyone dead, you can set up almost anywhere you want, and you don't need to own land to cache stuff there, prior to shtf. Caching has to be done at night, anyway, in a thicket, showing no light, and leaving no sign. Or else somebody will steal your stuff.


----------



## machinist (Jul 4, 2012)

I you can possibly AVOID bugging out, plan to do so. If it is an absolute necessity, then you will be a refugee, along with many others, so plan accordingly. Do NOT plan to bug out without a proper destination! That means somewhere to go where you can live without playing Boy Scout in the wilderness. 

That said, to get to your destination, plan for at least twice as long as you expect it will take to get there in the worst possible conditions--like an ice storm, enemies everywhere, polluted water, forest fire, riots, or whatever. Assume that your preferred route won't work and you have to take a long way around. Plan that route, and you'll have a good start on figuring out what to take on the trip. 

You will need:
-water
-suitable clothing for the conditions
-food
-shelter 
-good boots and plenty of dry socks
-a bicycle, or better transport if possible

JMHO


----------



## besign (Aug 9, 2014)

the "proper destination" is your local water source. If you stay underground during the day, have a silenced 22 autoloader and know what to do, it won't matter if there's 500 people in the same square mile with you. You can easily create a new dugout, (a few miles away) if your chosen area winds up full of people with dogs. What matters is that mile wide circle of buried drums of food, and a couple of drums of material and tools. There's a huge difference between a properly prepped (ie, knowledge and gear) moving warrior and a helpless, ignorant refugee.


----------



## besign (Aug 9, 2014)

Nobody's going to be able to stay in an above-ground shelter. all will be noticed and searched (repeatedly) with violence, being burned out, sniped at, etc. The only thing dumber is trying to flee in a 4 wheeled vehicle. Why risk such silliness, when a little dugout and some caches can prevent any need to do either of those things, so easily?


----------



## labotomi (Feb 14, 2010)

I can't believe that some have any idea of what will happen much less make the kind of predictions presented here as "facts". 

It's comical. *nightwing *besign


----------



## besign (Aug 9, 2014)

what I said has proven to be true all over the world, thruout history. If you want to disregard that, it's your life, and that's what nature intends with a major shtf. Get rid of the unfit.


----------



## labotomi (Feb 14, 2010)

besign said:


> what I said has proven to be true all over the world, thruout history. If you want to disregard that, it's your life, and that's what nature intends with a major shtf. Get rid of the unfit.


No its not. . Take this for example 


besign said:


> it will be literally hell on earth for the first year. After that, 90-99% of the population will be dead


Provide the historical evidence you claim exists to support your statement.

You seem to fancy yourself as an expert in matters that are theoretical (at best)

As to the unfit remark. I'd be willing to bet (you set the terms) that I'm more prepared than you for whatever happens. . Don't assume you know anything about others just because they disagree with your knowledge of certainty.


----------



## Geek999 (Jul 9, 2013)

There has never been an event that knocked out 90% of the world's population. If such an event were to occur, then I don't think my BOB is going to save me. A BOB, which is what this thread is about, is supposed to take care of you for a short period of time while you get to safety.

Note that safety existing somewhere is assumed, so we aren't discussing Armageddon.


----------



## Ozarker (Jul 29, 2014)

I think someone watches too much alien TV shows. Your Navy bag is perfect. 

You might consider some small items that could fit in a butt pack, first aid pack, poncho, radio, a decent knife, flash light, Bic lighters, good snacks and water and carry in your vehicle or a fast grab bag if you have to run from a tornado. Your bigger bag is for expected stay away periods, train derailment of gas, forest fire that could shut you out for days.

Understand that bugging "out" is when you must, then maybe if you should, probably not a good idea just because you can. For those wanting WWIII, I'll be at home watching on the flat screen staying in touch and informed, I'll head for the hills if I know ISIS is coming down the road (LOL). I'm not even going there.

In most emergencies, flood, tornado, fire....if you grab a weapon and toss it over your back pulling a Rambo, you won't get far. In Joplin, some had guns showing within a few hours like they were going to help law enforcement, they were quickly and very directly sent away. Last thing any LEO wants to see is some beer bellied bubba pack'n a gun in an emergency situation where the first order of business is rescue and control. Show up with your 2 meter radio and you may get to help. If you have a permit, keep your weapon concealed, no permit, keep it in your vehicle locked up. IMO 

Now, it's different if you see aliens landing or ISIS on the way....


----------



## besign (Aug 9, 2014)

who said that it had to be an "event',, hmm? I said a year. 10% will die within a month of the power going off and staying off. that's how many are utterly dependent upon it. Just check the number in hospitals, nursing homes, needing refrigerated meds, etc. History is not much of a guide about what today's wusses can handle, believe it. 

we no longer have non-hybrid seeds, no TRAINED horses (or horsemen) no horse drawn farming implements, etc. Almost nobody in the great depression had more than a bolt action, or single shot, either, and very little ammo. Not true anymore. They have atvs, mountain bikes, powered boats, off road motorcycles, even ultralight planes. Millions of people can go hundreds of miles further than was feasible in the 30's in the US. There's a billion more miles of roads, and twice as many people, and 100x as many of the type of guns and gear thaat you have to worry about. there were no luminous sights, no NVD goggles, etc. shtf, if and when it happens, will be so grim, so fast, that millions will suicide over it, cause they're a bunch of wimps.


----------



## labotomi (Feb 14, 2010)

besign said:


> who said that it had to be an "event',, hmm? I said a year. 10% will die within a month of the power going off and staying off. that's how many are utterly dependent upon it. Just check the number in hospitals, nursing homes, needing refrigerated meds, etc. History is not much of a guide about what today's wusses can handle, believe it.


So you're saying we've never been in a situation such as this with no historical reference point yet you state that it's been proven all over the world through out history. Which is it? 


besign said:


> what I said has proven to be true all over the world, thruout history.





besign said:


> we no longer have non-hybrid seeds, no TRAINED horses (or horsemen) no horse drawn farming implements, etc.


YOU may not. I have all of these. Many others here do as well.


besign said:


> Almost nobody in the great depression had more than a bolt action, or single shot, either, and very little ammo. Not true anymore. They have atvs, mountain bikes, powered boats, off road motorcycles, even ultralight planes. Millions of people can go hundreds of miles further than was feasible in the 30's in the US. There's a billion more miles of roads, and twice as many people, and 100x as many of the type of guns and gear thaat you have to worry about. there were no luminous sights, no NVD goggles, etc. shtf, if and when it happens, will be so grim, so fast, that millions will suicide over it, cause they're a bunch of wimps.


I'll bet that whatever happens will not even remotely resemble the free for all, lawless, predatory picture you're trying to paint. Netflix- World War Z, The Walking Dead and other such movies shouldn't be your source of knowledge.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

besign said:


> we no longer have non-hybrid seeds, no TRAINED horses (or horsemen) no horse drawn farming implements, etc.


You need to do a bit of research before you post this kind of dribble. I believe you'll find most folks on this board have plenty of heirloom seeds. They are quite easy to procure if you take a minute to look for them.

The 3 counties to my north and 1 to the west have a large population that uses ONLY horse drawn equipment and guess what? They also use non-hybrid seed. They've been doing it for a couple hundred years with great success.

Why don't you take a break from starting threads that have one sentence and don't provide any real information. Go educate yourself and then come back and discuss what you've learned. A good place to start reading is right here at PS. There are thousands of pages of real world information. You could learn a lot and not sound so foolish.


----------



## crabapple (Jan 1, 2012)

besign said:


> who said that it had to be an "event',, hmm? I said a year. 10% will die within a month of the power going off and staying off. that's how many are utterly dependent upon it. Just check the number in hospitals, nursing homes, needing refrigerated meds, etc. History is not much of a guide about what today's wusses can handle, believe it.
> 
> we no longer have non-hybrid seeds, no TRAINED horses (or horsemen) no horse drawn farming implements, etc. Almost nobody in the great depression had more than a bolt action, or single shot, either, and very little ammo. Not true anymore. They have atvs, mountain bikes, powered boats, off road motorcycles, even ultralight planes. Millions of people can go hundreds of miles further than was feasible in the 30's in the US. There's a billion more miles of roads, and twice as many people, and 100x as many of the type of guns and gear thaat you have to worry about. there were no luminous sights, no NVD goggles, etc. shtf, if and when it happens, will be so grim, so fast, that millions will suicide over it, cause they're a bunch of wimps.


From what you said on another thread, 10% in a week(no food or water or killed because they have food & water).
That 40-50% by end of the month, then roaming mobs will kill every living thing they can find in less then 6 months.
I agree in large cities, maybe, but not out in the country 3-10 miles from town.
And by the time they start to move out they will be lost, tired & starving, turning on each other. Most of them will not make it 2 miles out of town, most of these who do will be picked off in their first attack, because the prepared will be waiting for them.
No gasoline, no food & killing each other for what is left.
This is not Mad Max or Revolution.


----------



## Geek999 (Jul 9, 2013)

A fair number of people were without power for a month after Hurricane Sandy.

Google "Heirloom Seeds" if you want non-GMO seeds. Horses may be part of the mix in some sort of post-apocalyptic world, but in the short run feeding one would be a headache.


----------



## Wikkador (Oct 22, 2014)

When I think bug out basics:

Water, water and more water
water filtering, storage and carrying
Ultra light food items that store well
Shelter from the weather
First Aid
Self Defense
Cutting, cording, digging
Fire making
Hygene
task light ( candles, flashlights)


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

irishboy61 said:


> I am fairly new to this and I currently am running out of a bug out pack and would like to know what I should put into it. I currently have multiple tool, Bowie knife, sog voodoo hawk, machete, magnesium bar, and a lot of other simple needs like a small fishing gear pack. I would like to have other ideas toward this and what I should need if I need to get out quick if shtf. Thanks all


Here is how I formulate my plan.

I live at Point A and if I have to leave I will be going to Point B.

The distance from A to B is 60 miles (for this example).

Best case scenario 1 hour in a vehicle. What would I need or would come in handy for the hour trip?

Worst case scenario. I will have to walk. If I can average 3 MPH then 20 hours to reach Point B. If I figure 10 hours of walking a day then 2 days to reach Point B IF I'm traveling on a roadway. Cross country Then I'd figure at least 4 days. What would I need to carry to sustain me for 4 days?

I can't give you a list of what you should have because I don't know what your (or group) physical limitations may be, local, weather or if any friendly stops available along route.

I'd suggest you sit down and compile a list specific to your anticipated needs.

Well if I can drive I will need (list the basics, like enough gasoline in the vehicle to make the trip). Then come back with "what ifs". What if I have a flat tire, do I have a spare in good condition, etc.

If I have to walk I will need (again list the basics, footware, clothing, foul weather gear, etc). Then the "what ifs". What will I need to sleep dry and comfortable, etc?


----------

